# Windows kopieren - Umzug auf neue Platte



## HeinerK (15. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich bekomme hier im Büro einen neuen Rechner und würde gerne das bestehende Betriebssystem mit allem drum und dran auf den neuen Rechner umziehen. Mit welchem Programm kann ich so ein Image der alten Installation erstellen und das
dann auf dem neuen Rechner wieder 'draufspielen.

GNU/GPL/Freeware wäre schön.


Gruß
Heiner


----------



## chmee (15. September 2006)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass das neue System hardwaretechnisch nichts mehr mit dem
Alten zu hat ?! Dann ist die Sache eigentlich zum Scheitern verurteilt.

Ja, Du wirst das Image auf die neue Platte bringen, und es wird auch booten 
Ob aber Win starten wird, ist eine andere Frage. uU hilft eine Reparatur-Installation,
rüberbügeln quasi. Erfolgschancen auf ein sauberes Win liegen etwas über NULL.

Freeware Image-Apps sind zB in Linux drin, also zB Knoppix nehmen und eine
1:1 Kopie von der einen auf die andere Platte machen.

mfg chmee


----------



## schachmat (15. September 2006)

_Start->Programme->Zubehör->Systemprogramme->Übertragen von Dateien und Einstellungen_ könnte dir helfen. Wird halt nicht alles übertragen (was genau, weis ich nicht... musste n)


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. September 2006)

Wie schon erwähnt, Übertragung von Windows auf ein System das nicht EXAKT die gleichen Komponenten wie der alte Rechner hat, wird meist mit einer Katastrophe ändern. Lieber die wichtigsten Daten sichern und auf dem neuen System eine saubere Installation durchführen. Es IST möglich Windows auf ein neues System zu zwingen, aber jeder vernünftige Mensch wird Dir davon abraten, es macht mehr Ärger als es Dir an Arbeit einspart
Backups von einem installierten System die im Notfall wieder darüber gespiegelt werden sollen, sind hingegen mit partimage (ein linux-Programm, ist oft auf Linux-live-CDs) kein Problem.


----------



## ph0en1xs (21. September 2006)

Würde auch zu ner Neuinstallation raten!

Gibt Programme die dir das auch auf den neuen Rechner übertragen aber da muss meistens die Hardware "relativ" identisch sein!

N Versuch ist es wert.Scheue mich immer davor ALLES neu einzurichten!


----------

